

Unity To Get New Shutdown Dialogs,.. - joxie
http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/unity-to-get-new-shutdown-dialogs.html

======
deepdog
They don't look bad but do why remove the labels? Truth be told, they aren't
really that instinctive to know which one is which. They all look like clocks
with a minor icon removed/added (with the exception of the lock icon).

